# History channel - Vimy



## lyned (25 Mar 2007)

Monday night: http://www.history.ca/ontv/titledetails.aspx?titleid=103246
Should be interesting.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (25 Mar 2007)

From what I have heard this will be very good!


----------



## newfin (25 Mar 2007)

I don't get History Channel but I would love to see this movie.  If anyone knows of a date when it might be available on DVD I would appreciate it.


----------



## scottishcanuck (27 Mar 2007)

Who watched it ? My favourite part was when in the tunnel they found the writing on the wall from the troops. They looked really good, like they were just written.


----------



## lyned (27 Mar 2007)

"My favourite part was when in the tunnel they found the writing on the wall from the troops"

That was a great find for the tunnelers. Must have been a little eerie finding that writing after 90 years, looking like it had just been written an hour before. Sure makes a person think. I thought the show was a little too condensed, but, to thoroughly tell the stories about that day would take much longer than 1.5 hours. I'd love to visit the Vimy Memorial someday. That and many others.


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

i missed it on t.v, could anyone tell me what the writing on the walls of the tunnel said? it has peaked my interest after reading these posts.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

Never saw it. Anyone know if it will be on again?


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

april 8th 6pm EST
april 9th 4am EST


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> april 8th 6pm EST
> april 9th 4am EST


Thanks  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> no problem, i was going to ask the same question untill i saw the re-airing times on the web site


I guess that is where I should have looked first


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Mar 2007)

I have to say that IMO it was well done.  I think it did a good job of paying tribute to all the sappers that dug those mines, and the men that lived in them before the attack.


----------



## scottishcanuck (27 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> i missed it on t.v, could anyone tell me what the writing on the walls of the tunnel said? it has peaked my interest after reading these posts.



They were little inscription on the tunnel walls. They told where they were from and which battalion they were in. There were hundreds.


----------



## mckee19 (27 Mar 2007)

scottishcanuck said:
			
		

> They were little inscription on the tunnel walls. They told where they were from and which battalion they were in. There were hundreds.


sounds like its going to be a really good watch, I've set my alarm on my cell....seems like it would be very interesting to see, me and a buddy of mine are planning to make a trip there next year. does anyone know if they let you just walk around through everything or is some of it off limits?


----------



## FascistLibertarian (27 Mar 2007)

Things like this I think they should release on youtube.  But then I guess it would lose tons of money....


----------



## Goober (28 Mar 2007)

The History Channel usually makes their shows available on DVD, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## glock17 (2 Apr 2007)

On a related note, my 15 year old Son leaves on Thursday for an 11 day trip to England, France and Belgium with the school. They will visit most of the major Canadian battlefields and cemeteries, as well as the 90th anniversary of the Battle at Vimy Ridge, including the re-dedication of the newy restored monument. During the trip, he will represent a Canadian soldier who fought at Vimy, one who survived, for the most part.  His Great Grandfather, Donald E Stewart, served with the RCR from 1914-1919 and was wounded several times, the worst in October 1917, where he was hit with schrapnel over a large area of his body, he eventually lost a lung to the effects of several gassings and suffered his entire life. He passed in 1974. If Grandad had been around when I made the choice to join the RCR, he likely would have taken his cane to me..... My Mom's Brothers all served in the Navy in WWII, I wonder why?

All in all, I think the Kid will come home with a new "appreciation" of those that have gone before, 

Pro Patria


----------



## FascistLibertarian (16 Apr 2007)

appreciation is so important. I mean we have cleghorn trips, high school teacher trips and things like this, when the younger generation sees what occured it will stick in their mind so much more than reading a page of text. If only we had the money to send every young person to see our battlefields.


----------



## Jonny Boy (18 Apr 2007)

My sister works at Alliance Atlantis and my dad has been asking her if he can get a copy of it all. i missed all the shows but was Lucky enough to actually be in France at vimy ridge on the 90th anniversary. words can not explain what it makes you feel. just going down those tunnels and walking around that site where it has been untouched for 90 years it is truly amazing.


----------

